# Highland Mountain Bike fans from Boston



## wa-loaf (Jun 3, 2013)

There is now a bus you and your bikes can take from Belmont. http://wheelworks.com/about/highland-mountain-shuttle-bus-pg517.htm


----------



## Nick (Jun 4, 2013)

Cool. Anyone been there? I am in such need of a new bike :/


----------



## o3jeff (Jun 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Cool. Anyone been there? I am in such need of a new bike :/



Better off renting when you go there unless you have a nice downhill bike.


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 4, 2013)

Nick said:


> Cool. Anyone been there? I am in such need of a new bike :/



highland is awesome!!!

if I lived closer I would have a dh bike, a season pass and multiple broken bones.


----------



## bvibert (Jun 5, 2013)

Nick said:


> Cool. Anyone been there? I am in such need of a new bike :/



AZ gathering at Highland??


----------



## MR. evil (Jun 5, 2013)

bvibert said:


> AZ gathering at Highland??



If it happens count me in!!!!! 2knees, Powbumps how about you guys?

this could easily turn out to be the most injury prone AZ event ever!


----------

